# Bio-Spira



## wmoyer2006 (Mar 7, 2009)

To my knowledge (correct me if I'm wrong, please!) Bio-Spira by Marineland no longer exists (for freshwater. I found some for Saltwater).

If my research was correct, (which it may not be) Bio-Spira was bought by Tetra and is now called SafeStart. It is exactly the same as Bio-Spira save for the fact that it doesn't have to be refridgerated. Anyone know if that is the case or where I can find some? I bought a product called BioZyme from Petco but it seems to be completely worthless.

If that is not the case, anyone have any cluse as to what soemone can use to give the Ammonia/Nitrite eating bacteria a jumpstart? I have a 10 Gallon Cycled tank. I think I might jus take a bunch of gravel from it and throw it in my new tank. Suggestions?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Your best bet would be to take some gravel from your cycled tank and put it into the new tank. How many gallons is your new tank?

I'd have to go research Bio-Spira & SafeStart. The last I recall they weren't the same products. I'll to go check that


----------



## wmoyer2006 (Mar 7, 2009)

SAFESTART (instant tank cycler)(replacement for MarineLand "bio-spira")

I'm thinking of going with this. Or at least trying it. 

It says that it's the old Marineland version of Bio-Spira but I'm not sure.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, my opinion (after having done everything right & wrong as a noob as far as tank cycling is concerned) would be to use established media from a cycled tank, especially since it's available to you. Many say SafeStart is a useless waste of money on a useless product, which it very well may be.

PS. I meant to add that if you were going to "try" the product I'd still use some media from your current tank in conjunction with the product. I'm 99% sure the product won't "harm" anything, only that it may be ineffective.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kym, if you get gravel from an already established tank, how long would it take for, say a 2 1/2 gallon tank to cycle?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I took a large amount of gravel from my cycled my 6gl, put it in a nylon hose and set it on the sand of another 6gl I had just set up. I added my new betta to my new tank at the same time I had added the established gravel. I tested the water daily and never had an am, nitrite or nitrate reading until day 6. On day 6 my readings where zero across the board except for my nitrate, which measured 5.0.
Don't quote me but I think this mean the tank cycled in 6 days. Keep in mind it was a SMALL tank and a LARGE amount of established media that was moved over.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was just asking in case I cycle a tank in the future. I have a neighbor I could get gravel from. Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

One more question, Kym, how much gravel would you use? A cup? Half cup?


----------

